# Forum Contacts & Links Estimating & Quoting  Cost of a Tradie

## everest1957

Hi, 
Just wondering if anyone has any idea what price per hour we would get charged for some fix up jobs around the house. We need a small hole in a wall patched (plasterboard) and a hole in the ceiling patched, the clothesline hung and some skirting attatched in the office.
Just running out of time and these are jobs I would be happy to pay someone to do. 
Is it normal to look for someone to quote by the hour or for the jobs? Any idea what's an average charge? Can anyone reccommend anyone in Sydney (Ryde area)? 
Cheers.

----------


## heavytrevy

65-85 per hour plus materials

----------

